# Creating a custom character set order?



## Stilez (Mar 17, 2018)

I've got a small project for which I'd like to build a custom LOCALE, identical to my usual one but with a non-standard character set order. The modified order would be very minor - putting about 3 7-bit characters in a different position within the sort order (for both ascii + Unicode purposes) to match another system whose data uses a different order.

The man pages and source are a bit too convoluted to be sure of what's needed:

Which file(s) define the character order for a locale, in the OS?
What steps must I do, to rebuild this file with a modified character order?
Thank you for  any help you can give.  More explicit and "hands-on" detail would be really appreciated, since I'm not _that_ familiar with the low level source tree or its automated build tools.


----------

